# help if you can



## hasm16 (Nov 17, 2004)

I bought a used HR10-250 and naturally the hard drive failing/gone bad. I need a short term fix because I cannot watch tv at all without this thing working.
I was told to follow Hinsdale to ready a hard drive for use on the tivo box. I have tried but I cannot. I consider myself very capable of making the proper hard drive connections. But running the boot disk has been a nightmare and has not worked. Partly due to me not knowing the dos language
I want to ready a very small (8gb drive) just to get the box working to watch tv until I can get another 250gb drive up and running. I realize that I cannot record much if anything but the box only seems to work with the live recording feature on. I want to write the tivo software to the little disk and put it in the tivo. Alas, this is where I fail miserably. I have tried the dos commands but I get little to no result. The way I read most of this stuff is to backup the drive from the tivo unit and then copy it to the new drive. That doesnt seem feesible to me. I just want to make a new disc with the software to get my box running. Im not interested in saved settings or recordings. Is there a simple, layman's method for this? I appreciate your input.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

You do what you are trying to do. To use the mfsrestore command the disk has to be at least as big as the one from which the backup was made.

The software is written in Linux not DOS.

Is your Tivo drive truely dead? Or will it just not boot the Tivo? Have you tested it with the downloadable drive fitness test from the manufacturer?

I do not understand why you can't stick the Tivo in the closet until you get a new drive and watch TV normally.


----------

